# Prissy is on cam and wearing a pager



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 19, 2012)

314 days, but she went from no bag to BIG bag in the last couple of days!

http://webcam.kpmcornerstone.com:8080/multi.html

Here's Prissy:







Here's Woodstock North's Who's Appy Now (HOF):






Last year they had a really pretty black Silver dapple Snowcap filly who I'm keeping... I'm hoping for a matching little sister!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 19, 2012)

Prize (Prissy's yearling filly) is just starting to get her dark color in after winter body shaving, so I haven't taken any real photos of her lately... she's still a fat little girl, but can MOVE! She's one of my special favorites - SO cute and neat personality!


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 19, 2012)

Wow! Are they not a pretty pair!! Lets hope the spot fairy returns for you this year!


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 19, 2012)

What is her cam link? She is Beautiful! Daddy is gorgeous, and they made a cute little filly too! Can't wait to see what they give you this year!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 19, 2012)

Sorry - I added it to the first message...

http://webcam.kpmcornerstone.com:8080/multi.html


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 19, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 19, 2012)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Beautiful Karen! Lately the spot sprite has been hiding out, so we're searching for her. If you find her -- hold on, then please share with a few others here that are looking for spots!


Diane, my first of the year seems to be spotless, but I still have hope! Prissy will be a more active mare than Nighty in any case, she was born in a pasture and never handled for 10 years... still has a kind of wild horse mentality, so a 12x12 stall is small for her. But she's got a really good mind, with the correct raising she'd have been a pocket pony like her daughter.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

12.20am and she is quiet


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 20, 2012)

Yeah - Prissy was delivered to us with no warnings about her behavior - she'd learned with her previous owner to push people around, and, since she didn't want to be handled anyway, it was tricky! Took 3 people to catch her in a 12x24' pen! But she really responded to consistent & fair handling, and I can catch her *eventually* when I'm alone, even in a larger pen... and she no longer throws herself at us... will stand (snorting a little) for her feet trims and even lets me clip her a little bit! I still have to take my time and let her express her displeasure as long as she does it in a way that is safe and not pushy. In return I try to leave her alone as much as I can.





She was GREAT with last year's filly - let us handle her and come in the 12x12 with NO agressiveness! She has a home for life here, as I don't think she'd really do well going out of here. We've achieved a mutual respect and that's a precious thing!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 20, 2012)

Good for you Karen, she is one lucky girl to have found such a patient and loving home.



I had her up most of the night, she slept down sternal for quite some time early on then got up and stood on the left side. She had the occasional wonder around her stall but that was it.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

3.40am and she is playing with her hay bucket


----------



## Eagle (Apr 21, 2012)

5.50am and all is quiet. I am signing out for now


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 21, 2012)

I don't think she's as close as I first thought... her bag went from little to big over a day or two, but now that she's wearing a halter and I could "cop a feel" - it isn't tight or "full" yet - looks fuller than it feels!


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 22, 2012)

Well, that's why she's wearing a pager... if I see changes after 300 days, I start watching, even if it means 42 days of paying attention. 4 or 5 years back we had a 292-day "surprise" in the pasture! (That filly is in foal with her first this year!)

So far our first two mares to foal this year had 346+ day foals - one Arabian, one mini - both colts!

(and yes, I'd watch if I saw changes in a pre-300 day mare - but I don't watch them that closely before that, except for the mare that had the 292 day foal!)


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 24, 2012)

Well, nothing major new with Prissy - but once I put the pager on them I'm always afraid to take them off!

Client's mare coming in on Friday... gotta figure out where I'm moving Nightie and lil' no-name to!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

I think it is 11.30pm, there is now sign of Prissy so I wonder if she is still outside?


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 25, 2012)

Eagle said:


> I think it is 11.30pm, there is now sign of Prissy so I wonder if she is still outside?


Yes - hubby forgot to close her in the stall (he does the "last round" check on things at night) - but she was still wearing a monitor/pager. I do threaten him that if the pager goes off in the middle of the night and the mare isn't on cam, that I'll make him wake up, get up and go see what's going on... but the threats don't always work. If she'd been seriously close I'd have gone out and closed her in myself (or she wouldn't have had the door open in the first place!)


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation, I wasn't sure if I should ring you but you had said that she didn't look too close.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 25, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2012)

12.50am and she is stood quietly in her favourite corner



Well done hubby for remembering to close her in


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2012)

3.20am and Prissy is down sternal, ooppps now she is up






4.15am and she is down again. she isn't her usual self tonight


----------



## LittleBittyBritches (Apr 28, 2012)

How is Prissy today?


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 28, 2012)

Sorry but I cant see a timer on your cam? Think it is mid afternoon with you approx and Prissy seems very tetchy - lots of tail swishing and stalking about, but hoovering in her corner as well.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2012)

I think they are on the same time as Pacific Pintos.


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (Apr 29, 2012)

So far, so good - Prissy is slowly bagging up - so is Ginny (who was pasture bred so ?? breeding dates), and there's a client's mare Daphne on cam too, she's 324 days, delivered her last foal at 311.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2012)

I am not sure what has happened but i can't see Prissy's cam


----------



## Dontworrybeappy (May 8, 2012)

We turned the lights off. Last night Prissy foaled a stillborn few-spot leopard silver black filly. Just what I've been hoping for since I started breeding minis. Uneventful as still births go, she didn't even lay down to deliver her, and cleaned out within a few minutes. We left the foal with her over night and moved Prissy out of the foaling stall this morning. She seems fine... we will try again. I am more sad than Prissy. Cord was overly twisted and that's what killed the filly.


----------



## Sandy B (May 8, 2012)

I am so sorry Karen, my heart aches for you and Prissy both.


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2012)

Oh no. I'm so very sorry for you both. I'm pleased that you have left the foal with her - I always do this until the mare is happy to let her baby go.

Sending ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Wings (May 8, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your little foal


----------



## Eagle (May 9, 2012)

Oh Karen I am so sorry. I am sending hugs.


----------



## MeganH (May 9, 2012)

So sorry for your loss, Karen ((HUGS))


----------

